# Best location for visit



## gabehizer (May 27, 2012)

This coming October I am planning on spending a week in the city of Guadalajara, then a week in the Lake Chapala area. My plan is not so much to do sightseeing as to get a "feel" for each area, in advance of a possible retirement location in 3-4 years. 

Based on the above, would you recommend I stay at a location very close to downtown (centro) or would it be ok to stay a bit further out, e.g., Minerva Circle? I ask because I've found a great apartment share by Minerva for little money that looks great, but I wanted to be sure I wouldn't regret the location. 

My thinking is that since I'll also want to wander around Chapalita the slightly west location may be just as well as the downtown one. 

Maybe they are not that far apart and it makes little difference? Let me know...

Thanks!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

gabehizer said:


> This coming October I am planning on spending a
> Based on the above, would you recommend I stay at a location very close to downtown (centro) or would it be ok to stay a bit further out, e.g., Minerva Circle? I ask because I've found a great apartment share by Minerva for little money that looks great, but I wanted to be sure I wouldn't regret the location.
> 
> My thinking is that since I'll also want to wander around Chapalita the slightly west location may be just as well as the downtown one.
> ...


I was visiting the Minerva/ Chapultapec area on Friday. It's a great area. I don't care for the traffic in el centro. Depending on the time of the day, many parts of GDL have heavy traffic. It seems to me that el centro and the Lopez Mateos areas are the most congested, most frequently. There is not a substantial difference of access to Chapala from Minerva or el centro.


----------

